

"Place where cowards live" - Dana White from UFC talks again about SOPA - digitalboss
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rux7e9TekWM

======
kls
Wow I am surprised by Dana he tends to tow the common guy line but he clearly
cannot see past his own profits in supporting a bill that absolutely decimates
peoples rights. As well he throws that terrorist word around a little too
liberally. It's like an eery prelude to how the government could use it to pin
any charge on an unsavory. I have watched the UFC for a long time, I think I
will opt out as a customer after this.

